# Aqua-Vu Underwater Viewing System



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Got an Aqua-Vu underwater camera for christmas, and am VERY excited to use for ice fishing and on the boat.. If anyone has any stories, etc. with these devices please post them, as ive seem them on TV on In-Fisherman and other shows and now own one. thnks and happy holidays


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Great gift, this will be the third year with mine. As I'm sure you know, it will be best in clear water.I'm still learning but here are a few things I've found out.(As a search tool) I use my sonar to search, and locate fish, also drop offs,channels,etc. Then I'll pull out the camera to either find the sweet spot or find the grass. (As a fish catcher) Again, I start with the sonar to see where the active fish are, or seeing the potential of the hole. If I'm seeing lots of fish but they're picky, I like sending the camera down and being able to see A) what I'm seeing on the sonar and B) seeing how they're reacting to my offerings. The camera allows me to see how the fish react to changing my bait. Often times the camera will show how often you get bit and may not feel it at the rod, again allowing you to set the hook instantly. Starting with sonar for locating and catching is easier then sending a camera down and trying to do that job alone. 

Most of the time I like to keep it about 2 ft off the bottom with the lens angled somewhat downward. I like to just make out the bottom and be able to see a lure make clouds from smacking and ripping it off the bottom. I have also noticed that distance from lens to lure usually does not matter to the fish. I started off putting it down the hole outside my shanty, that became a small hassle. Now I usually drill a hole inside the shanty and work it from inside. Some say it spooks fish( it may to some degree) but I have caught plenty of all species with it day and night. Even pike will come up and try and eat the thing.(The camera also works best in a shanty with almost complete darkness) trying to use it outside makes it hard to see, especially on bright days. I set my camera and sonar on a fold out tray table, seems to be good height for me when sitting on a padded bucket. They are also tie into the same 12volt battery. When first starting off, it was easier to line up the lens when using a BIG Buckshot, or Spoon then once I had it locked in I went to my small ice jigs.(unless you have the pimp camera that comes with remote control) It takes some getting used to but it's fun while learning. 

Overall, if I had one tool to choose it would be a sonar unit before a camera, but the camera is a great tool and adds more fun to an already fun hobby. Good Luck.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks Reel, good information. im very excited yo use it, also just seems like a fun item. thanks again


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Get the tri-pod (with a couple extra grommets, they tend to find the ice hole easily , it's the best $16 investment you can make if you plan on using it ice fishing.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

krustydawg........just gave you the most important bit of information that you can get on using your camera..........dont try to just use any old way to hang that camera.......I fooled around one whole season trying to come up with a way to aim and hold the camera in position....... Only to try and make a slight adjustment......(after finding my target area)....and would loose the whole scene and have to start over.....also if they still come with the tail stabilizing lexan fin, use it on the fish body.....I found this also foremost in help making those adjustments......and it slows down the rotation speed of the camera....... as you rotate your cable to find your intended target area.....Have fun with your new found toy......AN OH YES......DONT FORGET..... YOU WENT OUT THERE TO FISH......THE CAMERAS ARE ADDICTING AND YOU CAN SPEND HOURS LURKING AT THAT SCREEN AND LOOSE TRACK OF IT ALL......AND FOR THE LAST "TIP"...... invest in a "SPARE BATTERY" and keep them both fully charged for when you head for the ice........A whole new world awaits you...Jon Sr.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Get the tri-pod (with a couple extra grommets, they tend to find the ice hole easily , it's the best $16 investment you can make if you plan on using it ice fishing.



Don't get the tripod, If you loose that rubber ball it is like $6 to replace it. Marcum makes something that works even better. and it is easier to adjust the camera and keep it from spinning it called the camera compass. I made one out of wood and it works great... heres the link I have the tripos one too and really don't like it. http://www.marcumtech.com/products/product_detail.php?ProdSKU=10960&ProdCat1=4


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> If you loose that rubber ball it is like $6 to replace it.


The grommets are $2.99 and _*not*_ $6. Either the tri-pod or the compass will work, this isn't rocket science. However, save yourself some frustration and purchase one or the other. 

http://www.aquavu.com/Ice-Pod-Stopper/1


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Last season, all i used was the top for my bucket. Cut a slit from the end to the middle. Slide the cable in and it holds the camera in position. Set top over hole and rotate as needed. Or you can get a clothes pin to clip on your cable if the slit is too big. Cheap and effective.


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

ditto chaunc, one thing I added was foam underneath the lid, thought it would help from freezing when it's setup outside of the shanty. Trial and error, I like to fiddle until I'm forced to bye something else. I still want the remote control one day, and a recliner,cable tv, and whatever else


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

i got one of the camera compass's for christmas. looks like it will work with any brand and model unit i've ever seen. something i probably wouldn't have bought for myself...it's like $15 for a piece of hardened plastic. cable looks as though it'll stay in real good and it's black so the hole will stay open better. has two little finger grips on it so you can just pick it up and rotate. nicely designed in it's simplicity, but again, just a piece of hardened plastic. 

my take on rotating head units:
don't even think about the rotating head or remote control units. from a guy who's had one...they are a waste of money. way to many problems and they chew battery life. i had one of the marcum vs560 units. great toy, and even had a remove control key fob, water temp, fow indicator...but the rotating camera head was too fragile and (for that reason) marcum is no longer making them or even servicing them. just find a way to rotate the camera head yourself.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i have the aqua vu scout srt. i was fishing on the ohio river this year and droped a rod holder for my boat in the water. droped the camera down to see if i could find it and as i was spinning around i had a big flat head looking streight at it with its mouth open. dont know if he was tryin to eat it. kinda dont think so but it was cool to see. its an awsome piece of equipment to have and i hope you have alot of fun with it. i do recommend taking a video camera with you. i record alot of stuff and show it to friends they say it helps.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The coolest thing I've seen while fishing with a camara down was watching a perch mouth a wax worm and setting the hook HARD and seeing it BLAST out of the picture and other fish watching him GO TO THE LIGHT! lol


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I just got the tripod for christmas. I have been using a crude looking piece of wood with a cut in it to wedge the cable in. Worked, but it could of been better. Thinking about what krustydawg said, maybe I'll attach a bobber or a key float to the grommet. When the camera first came out, I bought the "ice stand". It had four little legs like a "x" that was suppose to hold the lens on the bottom. What a joke. Threw it out after the first use. 
The camera itself is a blast. Just used it last week at Old state park and seen gills and bass all over the place. Gills will come right up to the lens and stare at you. They love to push it around so you lose site of your jig too! I use to see lots of walleyes that wouldn't eat at nimisila too. The catfish on the other hand would always bite. Seen some pigs that I wanted no business with threw the ice. I did try it at erie for perch, but the lens would pound the bottom from the boat rockin.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I just got a Marcum from another member on here! I took it to a farm pond and sat on the dock for hours and just watched the fish, man its addicting! Can't wait to get on the ice with it!! Has anyone used it iceing on Erie?


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

LA -- what model marcum did you get? i have a new marcum too (vs820). i use to have a vs560 that i took to erie all the time...it broke and they couldn't fix it. problem with erie is cloudy water. you can only see about 2-3 feet in front of the camera on most days near bottom even with the lights turned on. pretty cool to watch those eyes looking at the jig though. drill a hole close to your jigging hole. don't worry about the camera spooking fish...haven't seen that as a problem so far as long as you're not fussing with the cable. i still use my vex for catching and use the camera for watching and learning fish feeding behavior.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Hawgjam, I have a vs350. Its a couple years old but man is the pic great!! I was afraid of the lake being to murky, the guy I go with has a vex but I thought it would be kinda neat to possibly record some fishing!! I don't have a vex and am thinking that the camera will help out some. I usually do well, but nothing spectacular or anything. If we get some good ice let me know when you plan on heading up to Erie. I usually fish the islands. Happy New year everyone! Isn't the vs820 LCD Color! Would love to see that on the ice sometime.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

LA ---that 350 is a great camera. a buddy of mine in MI has one and he really likes it. the 850 is a black and white lcd...the color one is the 825c. didn't see the need in springing for the color monitor. you really can't see color except under super clear and super light conditions...maybe like gill fishing in that indain ice pics thread!!! haven't got a chance to use it anywhere other than my living room just yet. they're claiming that the screen is viewable in full daylight. that's the reason i wanted this model. i usally fish around the islands too. if we get good ice, i'll check ya out.


----------

